# Stranger Things



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2016)

Ho fatto una ricerca sul forum e ho scoperto che non ce un topic su questa serie spettacolare, errore e dimenticanza incredibile.

Praticamente una fusione ben riuscitia di Goonies+X Files+IT, semplicemente superba!

Video promo al secondo post.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2016)




----------



## prebozzio (2 Agosto 2016)

Cominciato oggi, ho visto le prime tre puntate.

Che dire? Per chi come me è cresciuto negli anni 80/90 è un tuffo nel passato, un meraviglioso viaggio indietro nel tempo.
Mi sono riconosciuto subito nel gruppo di ragazzini nerd, le dinamiche mi hanno ricordato vividamente i film e i telefilm della prima giovinezza... e poi mi sembra davvero ben fatto: scrittura, recitazione, fotografia, musiche, tutto spettacolare.
Meravigliosa la bambina.


----------



## koti (2 Agosto 2016)

Vista, è bellissima.

Il finale è molto aperto per cui credo che una seconda stagione ci sarà sicuramente.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2016)

Visto tutto in un giorno. Non mi piace, non mi piace la figura di Steve. Rovina ogni cosa.

El, i 4 bimbi, Jonathan, la mamma e Hooper, soprattutto questi ultimi due, meravigliosi, splendidi, perfetti.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Agosto 2016)

Finito.
Per me è già un cult.


----------



## Butcher (5 Agosto 2016)

Molto bella!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Agosto 2016)

L'ho vista anch'io. E' bella ma non è priva di difetti, imho l'atmosfera anni 80 ha un po' gonfiato la serie.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Agosto 2016)

Non vado pazzo per le serie, ma l'ho vista, attirato prima di tutto dalla colonna sonora anni '80. 
Carina. 8 puntate che filano via lisce e piacevoli. Un tributo sincero e senza troppe pretese a un certo tipo di cinema, che strizza l'occhio ai nostalgici, senza perdere alcune caratteristiche del cinema moderno di fantascienza.
Chi grida al capolavoro, probabilmente non ha mai visto un capolavoro vero, però resta un ottimo prodotto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2016)

Il trailer non mi ha entusiasmato molto, è davvero da vedere? Tra l'altro non ho capito se è un mezzo horror o semplicemente fantascienza tendente al thriller.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Chi grida al capolavoro, probabilmente non ha mai visto un capolavoro vero, però resta un ottimo prodotto.


Io personalmente di capolavori ne ho visti, e mi intendo anche di scrittura di serie tv.
Non è sicuramente un capolavoro ma un prodotto eccezionale sì, e l'ho definita "cult" perché tutta una serie di motivi la rendono imperdibile per chi è cresciuto negli anni '80 ed è appassionato del genere.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io personalmente di capolavori ne ho visti, e mi intendo anche di scrittura di serie tv.
> Non è sicuramente un capolavoro ma un prodotto eccezionale sì, e l'ho definita "cult" perché tutta una serie di motivi la rendono imperdibile per chi è cresciuto negli anni '80 ed è appassionato del genere.



Penso anch'io che cult sia un termine azzeccato. Riesce a prendere tantissimo dal classico, ma resta un prodotto moderno e al passo coi tempi, fruibile da diverse generazioni. 
Ho detto quella frase perchè su facebook molti miei contatti stanno gridando al capolavoro, termine secondo me spesso abusato quando si parla di film o serie tv. Lo riserverei ad altre opere.
Stranger Things lo si può definire capolavoro se messo a confronto con altri prodotti simili moderni, ma, in valore assoluto, lo vedo "semplicemente" come un prodotto senza grandi pretese e perfettamente riuscito. Una piccola chicca.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io che cult sia un termine azzeccato. Riesce a prendere tantissimo dal classico, ma resta un prodotto moderno e al passo coi tempi, fruibile da diverse generazioni.
> Ho detto quella frase perchè su facebook molti miei contatti stanno gridando al capolavoro, termine secondo me spesso abusato quando si parla di film o serie tv. Lo riserverei ad altre opere.
> Stranger Things lo si può definire capolavoro se messo a confronto con altri prodotti simili moderni, ma, in valore assoluto, lo vedo "semplicemente" come un prodotto senza grandi pretese e perfettamente riuscito. Una piccola chicca.


D'accordissimo


----------



## sic parvis magna (13 Agosto 2016)

Meraviglia questa serie! Molto Carpenter, Spielberg, King, un po' di Alien, Nightmare e, perché no, anche Silent Hill, oltre ovviamente a D&D e Star Wars!
Non è una serie "originalissima" sotto il profilo della trama, ma è scritta benissimo e recitata meglio; i personaggi non sono mai banali, sono dei personaggi "classici" ma che non si comportano mai da imbecilli. Anche quelli che sembra incarnino i vari cliché già visti e rivisti, hanno poi nel corso della stagione dei guizzi inaspettati che sono capaci di farteli rivalutare in venti secondi.
Insomma, personalmente mi è piaciuta tantissimo; devo ammettere che se, nonostante un finale un po' "aperto", fosse finita così, non me ne sarei dispiaciuta. E' vero che certe cose sono state lasciate in sospeso, ma non credo siano abbastanza per costruirci più di un'altra stagione sopra.
Il mio (personalissimo!) voto è 8 e 1/2


----------



## Brain84 (22 Agosto 2016)

Vista tutta d'un fiato. Non è originale ma è fatto benissimo, sopratutto fotografia e recitazione. Winona sempre al top, citazioni che spuntano qua e la come funghi senza sosta ma tutte ben contestualizzate e mai forzate.
Voto 8 sicuro


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2016)

L'ho guardata negli scorsi giorni, grazie a chi l'ha segnalata qua!

A me è piaciuta moltissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2016)

Stagione 2 confermata!


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2016)

Mi sono finalmente deciso a finirla. No, non griderò al capolavoro, ma di certo è uno di quei prodotti che ti restano sempre nel cuore tipo i film come I Goonies o simili. 
Aspetto la seconda trepidante.


----------



## Pitto91 (22 Novembre 2016)

Divorata qualche mese fa quando già era stata vista e osannata da molti.
All'inizio ero scettico in quanto lo sci-fi non è il mio genere preferito, tuttavia mi son dovuto ricredere! Ti incolla davanti a Netflix!
Perplesso sul finale: forse avrei preferito una scena in meno, ma la stagione 2 s'ha da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stagione 2 confermata!





Serie tv magnifica, spettacolare e per me assolutamente si: Capolavoro.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2017)

Teaser Stagione 2!!


----------



## SecondoRosso (6 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Teaser Stagione 2!!



Il costume da ghostbuster!


----------



## ralf (6 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Teaser Stagione 2!!



Nel cast pare ci siano anche Sean Astin e Paul Reiser, peccato esca ad Hallowen .


----------



## Igniorante (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ho adorato alla follia questa serie, atmosfere musiche ambientazioni perfette, recitazione e costumi impeccabili, non vedo l'ora di vedere la seconda stagione.


----------



## ralf (12 Luglio 2017)

Ufficiale, la seconda stagione sarà composta da 9 episodi e debutterà il prossimo 27 ottobre.

Season 2 teaser.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Luglio 2017)

Ne ho sempre sentito parlare bene, così ieri ho deciso di iniziare a guardarla. Finita in un giorno. Meravigliosa.


----------



## ralf (25 Luglio 2017)

È uscito il trailer.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> È uscito il trailer.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Ottobre 2017)

-7 giorni


----------



## Igniorante (20 Ottobre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ne ho sempre sentito parlare bene, così ieri ho deciso di iniziare a guardarla. Finita in un giorno. Meravigliosa.



Lo stesso capitò a me.
Veramente fatta benissimo, in ogni aspetto, dalla recitazione alle ambientazioni, dalle citazioni ai dialoghi, per non parlare delle musiche.
Tanta tanta roba.

Ora voglio vedere sta benedetta Thessalhydra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Ottobre 2017)

Hanno rilasciato la seconda stagione oggi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno rilasciato la seconda stagione oggi



Questa sera la inizio...non vedo l'ora!!!


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2017)

Inizio stasera la sesta,

SPOILER PER CHI HA VISTO FINO ALLA QUINTA:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che dire? Bella, bellissima ma.. molto meno nerd della prima stagione, inevitabile probabilmente visto il successo, l'hanno resa un po' per tutti, più intrecci, storie d'amore, triangoli amorosi, ma se nella prima stagione ogni singolo particolare era un riferimento a qualcosa del passato adesso questo è un po' scomparso. Bella l'introduzione di alcuni personaggi, la bimba e il suo pseudofratello, Sam Gamgee (Bob).. La storia di El è una palla


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Ottobre 2017)

Week end dedicato a Stranger Things


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Iniziato da poco la seconda stagione. Visto le prime 3. Sensazionali.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Week end dedicato a Stranger Things



Anche io comincio stasera


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Finita ora. Piaciuta tantissimo. Spero continuino anche per la terza stagione


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Finita ora. Piaciuta tantissimo. Spero continuino anche per la terza stagione



Meglio della prima? Comincio oggi


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio della prima? Comincio oggi



Più o meno il livello è quello. La qualità resta molto alta, anche se è stata sviluppata in modo leggermente diverso rispetto alla prima stagione.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio della prima? Comincio oggi



Confermo che è sul livello della prima, quindi semplicemente fantastica. Arrivato all'episodio 4, finora toni più dark che nonostante la mancanza di novità rispetto alla stagione 1 danno comunque la sensazione di un qualcosa di originale e perfettamente scritto.
In sostanza è un prosieguo vero e proprio, come se la bellissima prima stagione fosse durata 14 episodi, e sicuramente sarà così fino al 20esimo.


----------



## Butcher (29 Ottobre 2017)

Sono rimasto di nuovo piacevolmente sorpreso, come per la prima stagione.
Molto bella, ben curata, i personaggi sono ben caratterizzati e ci sono parecchi intrighi (la bambina nuova e il fratello (?) e soprattutto la ragazza che compare nella primissima scena).
L'unica cosa è che per ora è abbastanza prevedibile, per ogni avvenimento riesci a capire a cosa è dovuto e dove porterà. Ma non è per forza un male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2017)

Finito di vedere ieri sera la seconda stagione. Non è all'altezza della prima, ma comunque non è male. Soprattutto la prima metà di serie.

L'episodio 7 però è stata una roba no sense, non c'entra nulla con stranger things, sembrava una di quelle idiozie young adult stile the magicians tipo.  Sembrava un'altra serie tv, per fortuna è stata archiaviata subito quella parte, che credo ahimè verrà ripresa nella terza stagione.

In questa stagione comunque ci sono stati dei veri e propri episodi epici, magnifico l'attore di Will.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gli attacchi che lo mandano nel sottosopra sono da puro orgasmo, l'ansia che trasmette è forte.

Ho odiato Bob quando ha inculcato la storia del non scappare, dentro di me dicevo, NO will, NOOOOOO. Fottitene e scappa, non dare retta a quel pirla 
Bob si è capito dalla prima apparizione che sarebbe morto, era la versione maschile di Barb. Mi è dispiaciuto però, alla fine si è rivelato un bel personaggio, non comprendo perché debbano far morire le brave persone sfigate in questa serie, prima Barb e poi Bob.
Altra cosa che non ho compreso è il fratello di Max. Che senso ha?
Max stessa all'inizio era un personaggio interessante, ma alla fine che ci fosse o meno poco cambiava nel complesso della storia.
In certi punti comunque ha ricordato un po' Jurassic Park. Quando i demodogs invandono il laboratorio e devono riavviare tutto mi ha ricordato la parte in cui devono ridare corrente al Jurassic Park, è molto simile.

Ho molta paura per la terza stagione, questa sebbene sia di buon livello ha mostrato alcune crepe, la prossima rischia di essere davvero una forzatura, sarebbe stato meglio fare una serie con nuovi personaggi ad ogni stagione e raccontare storie e avventure diverse



Altro idolo di questa stagione comunque è Dustin 
Grandissimo. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Splendida la scena in cui si mette la roba da Hokey per intrappolare il demodog nello scantinato. 

Altro personaggio ben riuscito è Steve a sto giro, mi è piaciuta la sua evoluzione, è sempre un mito con quella mazza. Per non parlare dei consigli sulla lacca dei capelli...  

Decisamente sottotono Nancy e il fratello di Will in questa stagione, impalpabili


----------



## vanbasten (6 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una ricerca sul forum e ho scoperto che non ce n'è un topic su questa serie spettacolare, errore e dimenticanza incredibile.
> 
> Praticamente una fusione ben riuscitia di Goonies+X Files+IT, semplicemente superba!
> 
> Video promo al secondo post.



Ho finito adesso la prima stagione consigliato da @superlollo. Bella serie ma avrei preferito fosse più realistica. Troppi mostri, mostriciattoli e mondi paralleli che non focalizzano lo spettatore verso le cose reali come il programma mk ultra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Sto guardando la seconda stagione .... ummmmm per adesso sotto le aspettative


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2017)

Ma la puntat 7 che razza di porcheria è ? 

Non c’entra nulla con tutto il resto della stagione 2 , non ne capisco il senso .

Per adesso la seconda stagione non vale una puntata della prima che è un capolavoro


----------



## vanbasten (11 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la puntat 7 che razza di porcheria è ?
> 
> Non c’entra nulla con tutto il resto della stagione 2 , non ne capisco il senso .
> 
> Per adesso la seconda stagione non vale una puntata della prima che è un capolavoro



Io ho chiuso dopo le prime 2 puntate della seconda. Adesso sono alla seconda di Fargo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Io ho chiuso dopo le prime 2 puntate della seconda. Adesso sono alla seconda di Fargo!



Ottima scelta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la puntat 7 che razza di porcheria è ?
> 
> Non c’entra nulla con tutto il resto della stagione 2 , non ne capisco il senso .
> 
> Per adesso la seconda stagione non vale una puntata della prima che è un capolavoro



La puntata 7 è roba da 

La seconda stagione tiene botta nella prima parte, poi è un calo lento e inesorabile.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Novembre 2017)

la puntata 7 non e' piaciuta a nessuno , anche perche' c'entra poco con la storia che si riscatta, secondo me , negli ultimi episodi.


----------



## DrHouse (12 Novembre 2017)

Finita oggi la seconda stagione.

Le ultime due puntate raddrizzano un po’ la serie, ma preferisco la prima...

La puntata 7 oscena, ma boh... forse servirà per il sequel, ho questa impressione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Novembre 2017)

L'ho guardato grazie ai vostri commenti qui. Hanno mischiato un po' di roba del passato, quindi con il "minestrone" il rischio flop era alto, ma è venuto fuori un buon prodotto. Concordo con chi dice che nella seconda serie potevano evitare i troppi intrecci sentimentali, nerd era e nerd doveva rimanere. Vero anche che lo sviluppo degli avvenimenti è abbastanza prevedibile. Sui personaggi, fantastico Dustin, mi è piaciuta anche l'evoluzione di Steve, ho trovato fuori luogo il fratellastro di Max, sembra serva solo ad allungare un po' il brodo. 
Non sono d'accordo con i più sull'episodio 7, nella trama ci sta, il problema è che la storia di Jane in effetti è abbastanza pallosa. Temo che nella terza serie il livello possa abbassarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> L'ho guardato grazie ai vostri commenti qui. Hanno mischiato un po' di roba del passato, quindi con il "minestrone" il rischio flop era alto, ma è venuto fuori un buon prodotto. Concordo con chi dice che nella seconda serie potevano evitare i troppi intrecci sentimentali, nerd era e nerd doveva rimanere. Vero anche che lo sviluppo degli avvenimenti è abbastanza prevedibile. Sui personaggi, *fantastico Dustin, mi è piaciuta anche l'evoluzione di Steve*, ho trovato fuori luogo il fratellastro di Max, sembra serva solo ad allungare un po' il brodo.
> Non sono d'accordo con i più sull'episodio 7, nella trama ci sta, il problema è che la storia di Jane in effetti è abbastanza pallosa. Temo che nella terza serie il livello possa abbassarsi.



L'accoppiata Dustin Steve è stata la cosa migliore della serie, idoli supremi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'accoppiata Dustin Steve è stata la cosa migliore della serie, idoli supremi



 Sì, è stata una bella trovata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Novembre 2017)

Guardo adesso ultima puntata


----------



## vanbasten (28 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Jaqen (28 Novembre 2017)

Facessero ridere...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Settembre 2019)

Viste le prime due stagioni. Forse in troppi me l hanno pompata sta serie.. a me è sembrata carina e poco più.. molto scontata e intuitiva.. vediamo la terza


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Viste le prime due stagioni. Forse in troppi me l hanno pompata sta serie.. a me è sembrata carina e poco più.. molto scontata e intuitiva.. vediamo la terza



quoto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Settembre 2019)

Finita la terza. Un enorme mah.. pare faranno la quarta..


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2020)

dopo aver letto i primi post di questo topic ho iniziato a vedere questa serie. Ho guardato le prime 2 puntate della prima stagione... impatto che non mi ha trasmesso nulla di trascendentale.Magari andando avanti... Breaking Bad altro livello gia dalle prime puntate.. ma anche la Casa di Carta


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> dopo aver letto i primi post di questo topic ho iniziato a vedere questa serie. Ho guardato le prime 2 puntate della prima stagione... impatto che non mi ha trasmesso nulla di trascendentale.Magari andando avanti... Breaking Bad altro livello gia dalle prime puntate.. ma anche la Casa di Carta



Se non ti hanno impressionato le prime puntate della prima stagione, allora non andare avanti perchè peggiorerà sempre di più. Le prime 3/4 puntate della prima stagione sono un capolavoro televisivo, poi la qualità si abbassa sempre di più, soprattutto con l'ultima stagione.


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2020)

Sono alla sesta puntata della prima stagione. Il nulla cosmico fino ad ora. Ormai termino questa serie vediamo come si sviluppa il tutto... Dialoghi noiosi, tutto ciò che si è visto fino ad ora poteva essere sviluppato in 2 puntate. Quando non sono alla ricerca del bambino (che incuriosisce dove sia e perché) viene voglia di mandare avanti. Non so come molti utenti abbiano votato questa serie come la migliore su Netflix.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono alla sesta puntata della prima stagione. Il nulla cosmico fino ad ora. Ormai termino questa serie vediamo come si sviluppa il tutto... Dialoghi noiosi, tutto ciò che si è visto fino ad ora poteva essere sviluppato in 2 puntate. Quando non sono alla ricerca del bambino (che incuriosisce dove sia e perché) viene voglia di mandare avanti. Non so come molti utenti abbiano votato questa serie come la migliore su Netflix.



bè diciamo che è una serie sci-fi per nerds che fa molto leva sull' effetto nostalgia anni '80. A me è piaciuta tantissimo, capolavoro assoluto ma i gusti sono gusti ci mancherebbe


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono alla sesta puntata della prima stagione. Il nulla cosmico fino ad ora. Ormai termino questa serie vediamo come si sviluppa il tutto... Dialoghi noiosi, tutto ciò che si è visto fino ad ora poteva essere sviluppato in 2 puntate. Quando non sono alla ricerca del bambino (che incuriosisce dove sia e perché) viene voglia di mandare avanti. Non so come molti utenti abbiano votato questa serie come la migliore su Netflix.



Pure a me è piaciuta tanto...poi oh son gusti


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono alla sesta puntata della prima stagione. Il nulla cosmico fino ad ora. Ormai termino questa serie vediamo come si sviluppa il tutto... Dialoghi noiosi, tutto ciò che si è visto fino ad ora poteva essere sviluppato in 2 puntate. Quando non sono alla ricerca del bambino (che incuriosisce dove sia e perché) viene voglia di mandare avanti. Non so come molti utenti abbiano votato questa serie come la migliore su Netflix.



allora non guardare le altre due stagioni che sono immensamente inferiori


----------



## Tobi (6 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sono ricreduto su questa serie. Un 8.5 ci sta tutto. Sono alla seconda puntata della terza stagione. Dustin è il mio personaggio preferito ed il migliore della serie


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Primo trailer della quarta stagione, con una grande sorpresa nel finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Primo trailer della quarta stagione, con una grande sorpresa nel finale.



Scontato che fosse ancora vivo, viene detto alla fine della terza giornata una roba del genere nella prigione russa. "Non l'americano"...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scontato che fosse ancora vivo, viene detto alla fine della terza giornata una roba del genere nella prigione russa. "Non l'americano"...



non vedo l'ora, quando esce la quarta?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora, quando esce la quarta?


Si dice ad aprile, anche se poco ci credo.


----------

